# MiniMed? 530G with Enlite?



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2013)

"As an integrated insulin pump and CGM system, the MiniMed 530G system offers better control than multiple daily injections or conventional insulin pumps. It increases confidence to achieve better control."

http://www.medtronicdiabetes.com/treatment-and-products/minimed-530g-diabetes-system-with-enlite

Thought some of you might be interested in this


----------



## Redkite (Sep 27, 2013)

This looks like the US version of the Veo.  It's been held back there awaiting approval from the FDA, looks like it's finally made it to the market


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 27, 2013)

Redkite said:


> This looks like the US version of the Veo.  It's been held back there awaiting approval from the FDA, looks like it's finally made it to the market





> References* ...that is approved by the United States Food and Drug Administration. Medtronic has a similar product already approved in Europe



Well spotted


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2013)

Ah, no big excitement then!


----------



## Redkite (Sep 27, 2013)

The Americans will be excited!  I know of several people who have been desperate for the "low suspend" option to become available over there


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 27, 2013)

Tech is getting better every day


----------



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2013)

It seems that all the US press insists on calling this an 'artificial pancreas', grrrr!!!!  It's nothing of the sort!


----------

